# Help convince me!



## ZenZimZaliben (Mar 25, 2010)

Ok I need help justifying this machine. I really "want" to get this...

i7 980x Extreme
Gigabyte - x58-ud7 OR x58-ud5
3x2GBs DDR3 2000Mhz RAM (either corsair xms, kingston hyperX, mushkin redline.)

I am having a hard time justifying the $1600.00 upgrade. But DO WANT!! Another part of me is saying my old q9650 has plenty of juice for gaming.

I have my cart loaded at newegg for mobo/ram and the cpu loaded at TigerDirect...oh what to do. Damn tax refund just burning in my pocket!!


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 25, 2010)

$1600 just to get slightly better performance, if you can easily afford it go for it. If not, don't.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Mar 25, 2010)

Ok...So you think it is only Slightly better? I know I am not all that impressed with DDR3 performance. But isn't the x58 a pretty big jump performance wise from the P45.

I can afford it. That isn't the problem. Is the $1600 justified in performance gains?


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 25, 2010)

Dont do it bro, It might look tempting to have the latest in computer tech crap but I wouldnt waste $1600 just for just extra performance, save it for now for something else maybe, upgrade your RAM to 8gb or wait till 4gb sticks come out and max the board out with 16gb of RAM, does your board support crossfire, get another HD5870 maybe but dude dont bother wasting your hard earned money, your rig you got now is a powerhouse, your CPU overclock is nuts, thats heaps good what you got now, who cares if its not a core i7 rig, its still would play all games maxed out, encoding multiple videos at once and anything else that you do with your rig.

The only thing I would do with your computer is maybe upgrade the RAM to 8gb, buy a blu-ray burner drive or something or even another HD5870 like I mentioned before. 

I hope this helps in your decision Bru


----------



## Divide Overflow (Mar 25, 2010)

Agree completely with Chaos Killa.  Your current rig is pretty impressive and a move to the i7 just wouldn't be that noticeable.  If you're looking for a logical upgrade, the RAM and perhaps an extra monitor or two for Eyefinity could be sweet.


----------



## trickson (Mar 25, 2010)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Ok I need help justifying this machine. I really "want" to get this...
> 
> i7 980x Extreme
> Gigabyte - x58-ud7 OR x58-ud5
> ...



OK , I see your point in what you have and your dilemma as I TOO want that as well , But how can I justify it my self ? I want to get the i7 ( the Extreme might be just a little to much ) and a i7 980 is sweet ! 
I think I am going to wait this out a bit though . The Q9650 is just plain FAST ! And I see no game OUT or even coming out that can slow this bad boy down .


----------



## AsRock (Mar 26, 2010)

Not worth the upgrade.


----------



## DonInKansas (Mar 26, 2010)

The only noticeable jump you would see is in e-peen and your electric bill.


----------



## crush3r (Mar 26, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> The only noticeable jump you would see is in e-peen and your electric bill.



+1, Don't do it yet.


----------



## alucasa (Mar 26, 2010)

Not worth the upgrade and very, VERY, hard to justify the cost.

Q9650 is still a mean bitch. Don't let her go.


----------



## trickson (Mar 26, 2010)

Man ALL you guys are helping me as well .I love mine and it can clock as high as 4.5 GHz !! Only thing is my cooling still needs one more RAD and pump. That will get me there 24/7 !


----------



## xrealm20 (Mar 26, 2010)

Not worth it -- 4.5GHz on the Q9650 is astounding. I'd wait a little while before ditching the board/ram/proc combo you have now.  I'd follow Chaos' advice and get another gpu or maybe invest in an eyefinity setup, since you already have an hd5870.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 26, 2010)

The difference b/t i7 and C2Q is very real. Is it worth $1600? No, not in my opinion unless you are involved in crunching. Then it could be justified because of the 6 real and 6 virtual cores. You could get a core i7 920 and a really solid board for $500. After selling what you have, it will mean maybe $200-300 out of pocket. If you really kust want to play with new tech, and you don't need 6 cores. This is the best plan of action.


----------



## boulard83 (Mar 26, 2010)

I switched from a Q9550 to an I7 ( sig rig ) and im not disapointed at all. 100% satisfied and im a pure gamer. 

Buy a good MOBO/RAM and an I7 930. The 980X is just to pricey for no reason.


----------



## ERazer (Mar 26, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> The difference b/t i7 and C2Q is very real. Is it worth $1600? No, not in my opinion unless you are involved in crunching. Then it could be justified because of the 6 real and 6 virtual cores. You could get a core i7 920 and a really solid board for $500. After selling what you have, it will mean maybe $200-300 out of pocket. If you really kust want to play with new tech, and you don't need 6 cores. This is the best plan of action.



+1, totally agree


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 26, 2010)

I am a wait and watch guy for this topic " The i7 980x Extreme" 

My big thing is the *i7 980x Extreme* is such a big jump in tech,most motherboards need new bios upgrades to run it.
There has been a lot of warnings on the ES samples to beware of voltage ( IE: they die easy) so that has me a little weary.

With this new shift in tech and the cost at over 1k for the chip,
I have decided to wait and watch, see which boards handle the new chip better. I am sure there are some really great motherboards on the horizion toooo, plus you got the dual VS. single chip question.
Also I feel that a lot of early adopters in this economy will be faced with a decision in the next 2 months, they will be realizing that the cost diff VS. our old friend the i7 920 is just not worth it and be selling the premium chips. Could be a great time to jump, also i am interested inthe AMD response 

That is my basis for waiting a month or 2. It has been very hard not to jump on it.
It's such a MONSTER it will rock the benching top end which will be interesting to watch.
Don't get me wrong I want it bad, real bad bad but also with such sweet video cards out there and so much other hardware, i have to break my norm and let the early adopters have the fun showing off  what they can do. Then after tax time and heading into the summer it will be between doing something with a boat (love to kneeboard and lots of lakes here)  or having a faster system..... Well "the" fastest system that money can buy.... 

i figure telling my point of view was better then telling you why you should not jump or not..
hope it helps.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 26, 2010)

Whats that I hear....is that the sound of something else in the house electronic that needs to be upgraded.  I believe it is.

$1600 is a new computer, not an upgrade.  I am also sorry to say that particular item will never really drop in price (i7 980X that is).  At the best, it may drop to $850 or so just before it is phased out in the future.  There is so much other stuff you can buy or replace with that kinda spending money like a new LCD super flat TV, networking/HD video streaming, Surround sound setup, awesome BBQ grill, other man stuff.


----------



## Jflynn0 (Mar 26, 2010)

I would save the 1600 and wait. I have a I7 920 oc to 4.0 and i like it but what your running now is just as fast so i would wait until the next big step in the intel lineup. Don't think you will see much gain in performance from your current set up.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 26, 2010)

An extra 5870 would be a more justifiable upgrade (Will see the biggest gain here). 

With the extra 5870 should come with my personal suggestion an LED TV or monitor from Samsung! And a tight wireless surround sound system in your room with a Blu-Ray player/burner..

*drooooooooooooooool*


EDIT: Don't you need a sound card? Despite the performance difference there I noticed a big quality difference from my onboard vs X-FI .... definitely something to consider as well.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Mar 26, 2010)

Wow! Great responses! I think I will wait a few months and see how they do when more people get a hold of them. I think getting another 5870 and putting that in the wc loop will hold me over and give out some impressive numbers that will help my e-peen and my gaming. So good ideas!

I actually have a Samsung DLP LED 62 hooked to my htpc. Was thinking of getting the Nvidia 3d kit for it. My gaming monitor is 24 LCD.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 26, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> The only noticeable jump you would see is in e-peen and your electric bill.



LMAO thats another good reason


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Mar 26, 2010)

randomflip said:


> An extra 5870 would be a more justifiable upgrade (Will see the biggest gain here).
> EDIT: Don't you need a sound card? Despite the performance difference there I noticed a big quality difference from my onboard vs X-FI .... definitely something to consider as well.



You know I have always been pretty much satisfied with onboard sound 5.1+...especially if it has fiber output.

I am very happy with the Q9650, so far it has carried me all the way through Intels i7 line. The 980x is the first major temptation I have had for a cpu since purchasing it.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 26, 2010)

Good luck with wateva you buy man, glad to help

You could even wait to see what AMD's new 6core CPU's will be like, knowing AMD and their great prices, unless you prefer intel then just stick with what you got Bru


----------



## BraveSoul (Mar 26, 2010)

agree with others.
hey, do u game at 1100mhz core /1300mhz ddr5 with ur 5870? nice clocks
Also, If u r planing on doing crossfire, an i7 setup will have a higher bottleneck than core2quads
_____________________________





Antec1200 filter project


----------



## boulard83 (Mar 26, 2010)

I7 930 @ 4ghz+
3x2gb of good DDR3
Nice X58 Mobo
Add another HD5870

Everything under water. LOTS OF FUN !


----------



## mtosev (Mar 26, 2010)

i voted no. but if you are rich as Bill Gates then buy it immediatly


----------



## mdsx1950 (Mar 26, 2010)

Lol. I added 1 one vote for the yes  Since it was 0.


----------



## Phxprovost (Mar 26, 2010)

through all of my frivolous spending on pc equipment i have come up with this simple philosophy, If you have to grasp for a justification for the purchase...you do not need it


----------



## Fishymachine (Mar 26, 2010)

No
If you want to upgrade get a SSD.I'd recommend a Vervex LE http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...227508&cm_re=vervex_le-_-20-227-508-_-Product ,or just about any Sandforce based drive you could get your hands on


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 26, 2010)

Why not look into a PCIe SSD, like the OCZ Z-Drive? Remove the storage bottleneck.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Mar 26, 2010)

BraveSoul said:


> agree with others.
> hey, do u game at 1100mhz core /1300mhz ddr5 with ur 5870? nice clocks



Yes those are my 24/7 clocks on the 5870. I can bench it at 1111Mhz, but not stable in games for any length of time. I haven't hit summer yet, so we will see how well that holds. I know my cpu will be lowered to around 4.3-4.4Ghz cause summer here is a beast!


----------



## gvblake22 (Mar 26, 2010)

Your current system is looking pretty good to me, and I doubt that overclocked Q9650 will bottleneck a single 5870.  Plus, processor speed won't increase gaming performance that much compared to a faster (or an additional) video card.  You'd be better off spending the money on a nice SSD or a bigger/nicer monitor or better speakers.


----------



## trickson (Mar 26, 2010)

Get one of these tec WB like me and CLOCK that Q9650 to 5.0GHz ! I am going to ! MONDAY !


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 26, 2010)

I'd get it. 6 Core's are better than 4.


----------



## DOM (Mar 26, 2010)

i say yes but if you want to not spend so much i would get a 920


----------



## Fishymachine (Mar 26, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Why not look into a PCIe SSD, like the OCZ Z-Drive? Remove the storage bottleneck.



Yeah,even better.
Anyway a High performance(Sandforce/Marvel or Z-Drive) SSD is by far the best upgrade you should currently do


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeah I already have my OS/Application drive on a 256GB Patriot SSD.


----------



## gvblake22 (Mar 26, 2010)

How about a bigger/nicer monitor or new speakers or case?  Those things last a lot longer than a processor and will absolutely yield a noticeable improvement!


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Mar 26, 2010)

I wouldn't know what to get for a case. My Lian LI has been awesome and gone through many motherboards and chip generations.

Monitor is good to go. Speakers or pretty good, not awesome though.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 26, 2010)

I heard that 980's are also awesome . I'd get the hex core which will oc like a mother.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Mar 27, 2010)

I agree with DrPepper  Get that 6 core babe soon.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 27, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> I agree with DrPepper  Get that 6 core babe soon.



Are you rich or are you just a really hard worker? just judging by your system specs


----------



## trickson (Mar 27, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Are you rich or are you just a really hard worker? just judging by your system specs



Maybe just too much E-Viagra ? Sounds like an Epeen that is way too hard . Flick it


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 27, 2010)

trickson said:


> Maybe just too much E-Viagra ? Sounds like an Epeen that is way too hard . Flick it



LMAO that was going to be my answer


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 27, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Are you rich or are you just a really hard worker? just judging by your system specs



I'm not rich I'm 18  Which is slightly higher number than my bank account  Hard worker yes.


----------



## trickson (Mar 27, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> I'm not rich I'm 18  Which is slightly higher number than my bank account  Hard worker yes.



Son what do you expect to prove ? that you can get 4 sec Wprime ? Boy you should be taking girls out and not poking on a key board ( If you know what I mean ) . You kids need to be out doing things this is for us OLD folks that have been drained of every thing even the will to go out any more is gone ( wife sucked that out 10 years ago   ) Man you kids . Get a boom box like my son has in his car so loud you can hear him 2 miles away !


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 27, 2010)

I don't bench either. I am out doing things for you old folks such as joining the military and learning to shoot and shit like that. Also big subs don't do it for me either, the hot girl thread on the other hand and going out do


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 27, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> I'm not rich I'm 18  Which is slightly higher number than my bank account  Hard worker yes.



Lol not you Bru!


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 27, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Lol not you Bru!



WTF is going on with me  I swear you quoted me  man I need to take a break.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Mar 28, 2010)

Ok. Im a hard worker. But i was given a huge stash before my grandfather died about 10 years ago... So yeah.. I guess im rich.. I love keeping my pc on the top..... It feels good to know your using the best of the best  But im not an extreme rich bastard lol i dont go in Beemers and own mansions or anything lol


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 28, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> WTF is going on with me  I swear you quoted me  man I need to take a break.



LMFAO  its ok Bru!



mdsx1950 said:


> Ok. Im a hard worker. But i was given a huge stash before my grandfather died about 10 years ago... So yeah.. I guess im rich.. I love keeping my pc on the top..... It feels good to know your using the best of the best  But im not an extreme rich bastard lol i dont go in Beemers and own mansions or anything lol



Fair enough Bru! glad to here you luv computer building


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Mar 30, 2010)

I decided to upgrade my ram to 8Gb's and Upgraded my Patriot SSD to a Patriot Torqx. Should hold me over for a while. Once I can find another Asus 5870 I will order that as well.


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 1, 2010)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I decided to upgrade my ram to 8Gb's and Upgraded my Patriot SSD to a Patriot Torqx. Should hold me over for a while. Once I can find another Asus 5870 I will order that as well.



Good job bro, hope you enjoy


----------



## Kantastic (Apr 2, 2010)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I decided to upgrade my ram to 8Gb's and Upgraded my Patriot SSD to a Patriot Torqx. Should hold me over for a while. Once I can find another Asus 5870 I will order that as well.



Looking at your signature I can say that you have one of the most balanced all around gaming rigs available. I don't see any reason at all to upgrade unless you're itching for some new toys to play with.


----------

